# Two piece BBS bolt torque specs? Help



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Hello, I am going to refinish my Bentleys this week but I can't find the torque spec for reassembly anywhere, I am also wondering if I should use a thread sealant/locker. The wheels in question are 19x9 Bentley continental GT 2 piece wheels. They are made by BBS as the wheels are marked with ACQ ( the factory that makes BBS wheels) and the bolts (12pt socket head) are marked BBS. These type of wheels do not have nuts on the backside of the wheel, the bolt goes through the face and threads into a lugs on the inside of the barrel. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## 1.8turbod (Dec 6, 2008)

Dude honestly there is no accurate torque spec on those things, at our shop we use just a small impact and put some medium strength lock tight on the bolts, we put together and take apart 20 wheels a day, those bbs bolts can handle alot!


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks, I think I'm going to go with blue loctite and 12 ft/lbs


----------



## MissJoly (Mar 14, 2011)

Yesterday I assembly mine with 12 lbs


----------

